
We are being watched by thousands of cameras – From India’s most-surveilled city - dotcoma
https://www.codastory.com/authoritarian-tech/indias-most-surveilled-city/
======
raxxorrax
Terrible perspectives.

The whole infosec sector begins to be a stain on all things tech and in my
opinion a main driver for luddism that is a far greater threat than those some
cameras allegedly protect you from. The industry is in dire need of strong
regulation and some perspective.

> European Commission revealed it is considering a ban on the use of facial
> recognition in public areas for up to five years owing to evidence of
> inherent racial biases

This tells you the European commission is bunch of sleazy bureaucrats that are
very much in favor of surveillance like this. By elevating this "problem of
racism" in a first step, you can deploy the tech without any further
justification if these "issues" are resolved. Surprising that people fall for
this shit.

